# Help with Pigeon Toe...



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She's probably experiencing some neurological issues with her back legs. Our 13 1/2 year old Bridge boy started experiencing that towards the end of his life. We got an orthopedic consult and the orthopedic surgeon determined it was neurological in nature. There wasn't too much we could do to help him at that point....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would see if there is a Veterinary chiropractor in your area and have her treated. It is an amazing thing...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Chiropractic and accupuncture may help a lot. If not, you can always buy a HelpEmUp harness to help keep her hind end up so she doesn't bloody her feet by dragging.


----------

